# Steampunk Birdhouse



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Forum Peeps! I just finished a Steampunk Birdhouse that I had been working on off and on for the last month. (I get easily distracted...so....) Here are a few views so you guys can tell me what you think.
Front
























Back view


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That is so super COOL P5!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot of work went into that and it looks great. Not sure what I like best, but the facet caught my eye right off. And I know I have seen that skull someplace before. So many nice things to look at. A wonderful center piece if ever I saw one. A+


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk and you have brought it to a new high!! That is smashing good!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is fantastic!! Wonder what type of birds will call it home??!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I love it! It looks amazing! It has such a good flow to it, great work!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful Pumpkin5!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a hoot!

That faucet will make for convenient waste disposal, too:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks so much SLAM, Bone Dancer, Hairazor, MapthePlanet, Jack Mac and Dead Susan! I actually made it for a really sweet forum friend for her haunt this year, and I hope it she likes it as well as you guys do. It was a lot of fun to make, and I have to give a big thanks to Bobzilla because he linked me to the site for those cool bats and gears and (the best tip ever) the amazing E6000 glue! I am so in love with E6000! It is the best thing since...well...since....whatever you can think of that is AWESOMENESS. BTW, MTP, I was hoping bats would call it home, then I found that little bird and decided to steampunk him up. (note his cheeky, skull top hat)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> Alot of work went into that and it looks great. Not sure what I like best, but the facet caught my eye right off. And I know I have seen that skull someplace before. So many nice things to look at. A wonderful center piece if ever I saw one. A+


:jol:I think I sent you a picture of that skull a few months ago. It was when I was working with the new lightweight Sculpty. He looked like he belonged on a steampunk bird house, and viola! He did!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a hoot!
> 
> That faucet will make for convenient waste disposal, too:googly:


:jol:Thanks Roxy. The house was sort of one sided, so I had to put a heavy piece on the other side to balance it. The handle on the faucet was blue...but a little paint and sealer and now it's brushed nickel. Ta da!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

LOVE it!! It's got a fun, whimsical flair to it!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome Jana 
You out did yourself.... that's for sure!
It is architecturally beautiful!
Gotta love the hose bib idea (faucet), and your incorporation of the "granny flat" off to one side with the bird, and that great little skull top hat. 
Kudos J 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks so much SLAM, Bone Dancer, Hairazor, MapthePlanet, Jack Mac and Dead Susan! I actually made it for a really sweet forum friend for her haunt this year, and I hope it she likes it as well as you guys do. It was a lot of fun to make, and I have to give a big thanks to Bobzilla because he linked me to the site for those cool bats and gears and (the best tip ever) the amazing E6000 glue! I am so in love with E6000! It is the best thing since...well...since....whatever you can think of that is AWESOMENESS. BTW, MTP, I was hoping bats would call it home, then I found that little bird and decided to steampunk him up. (note his cheeky, skull top hat)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Jana, you did an amazing job! That looks like it was fun to create. Lucky is the bird to build in it and call it home.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

That's wickedly cool Janna! Amazing work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Highbury, I was sort of going for whimsy. And thanks for the kind comments Robert, I had to look up the term granny flat...ha,ha...you're very sweet! And thanks Tina, it was a blast to make, lots of teeny, tiny parts. And Noah, thank you so much for your kind words. Wow..you guys make me feel so great. It's so easy to love this place.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That turned out nice, I like the clock feel to it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

P5 that is awesome! I love it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks HJ and Maree! It was done for a friend so I'm glad it's getting positive feedback. (otherwise, I probably wouldn't send it to her, ha,ha)


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

WOW, very cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Thanks Dr.E! You're sweet to say that.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*WOW!!!! You never cease to amaze me...and this is another reason why. I have to say that what you made is really, really incredible!!! I think you really outdid yourself on this one, I really do. It's perfect in so many ways, and you did a fantastic job, and such creativity.

What more can I say but....I'm Impressed....It's got you written all over it!!! :jol:

PS..Sorry that I didn't see this sooner, but I've not been on here for a couple of days and I just now saw it. 
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww, Randy, you are too sweet! Thank you so much for your very kind words.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice P5 - I love the little bird with the hat, I keep going back and noticing other little fun things everytime I look. I think your gift receiver will absolutely love it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^You are so sweet!Thank you so much for being so kind! I have to say without Bobzilla (Robert)'s help, I couldn't have done it. He used some of those bats on a bat cage that he made and he linked me to the website and turned me on to E-6000 which is the best stuff in the world! Funny how forum peeps, help you to get better and better at your craft. (but I take full credit for the sculpty skull top hat and the metal birdie, so thank you lovely)


----------



## Passi (May 11, 2014)

I was never much into Steampunk, but that is absolutely incredible!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Passi! I think my Steampunk style has some "cutesy" thrown in...I'm probably not as industrial as I should be to call my stuff true Steampunk.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic build! 
That will surely become a treasured item for the one you made it for.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it! That spigot on the side is just plain fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Sawtooth and Steve for the very kind words. You know, necessity is the mother of invention, and in this case, the spigot was a weight so the house didn't keep tipping over.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the living feel of steam punk.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Wow, thats awesome, i love the bird with the tophat. You've really done an amazing job on this one, i'd love to have it out in my yard year round.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for the kind words, Aquayne and DivineD. I love steampunk everything, Aquayne, makes things sort of funky fun. And DivineDragon, I was going to put a bat there, but then I found the little bird and with a top hat he became, easily 'steampunkable'. The birdhouse flew out on Tuesday and is due to be delivered to another forum member, Saki.Girl, on lucky Friday the 13th! I hope it arrives safe and sound and that it works for her haunt this year.


----------

